# Phrag Elizabeth March



## Nikolaus (Feb 16, 2008)

This one recently flowered. It should be Phrag. Sedenii xPhrag besseae what is Phrag Elizabeth March. The pictures is different to all photos I foend in the internet. I phoned to the man, who made the cross, and mailed the picture. And he told me that it is this cross as it flowered in his nursery.





Hello from Germany
Nikolaus


----------



## Magicboy (Feb 16, 2008)

:clap: So, beautiful! Maby, I can place myself on teh waitinglist for a division later? A very nice photo on it to! :drool:


----------



## Nikolaus (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello Magic-boy
I have several of them, as far as the tags say, but only one flowered till now.So I am not sure about the others. Give me a pm
Hello from Germany 
Nikolaus


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 16, 2008)

I think it's what it's labeled, I've seen others that look like this. The ones showing up on google definitely look like sedenii, which they probably are. Quite often when you click the picture, one finds out it's the one parent of the cross.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice red phrag. flower! 
schönen Gruss aus Luxemburg, Jean


----------



## toddybear (Feb 16, 2008)

A lovely hybrid..to quote Eric...Yeah...besseae hybrids!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice color and shape!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2008)

Really good red color.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2008)

The only one I've seen has a color break in the lateral petals and doesn't look like this at all!??!


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 19, 2008)

All instances of Phrag Elizabeth March that I have seen show a strong influence from Phrag schlimii with light colored petals and a pinkish red pouch.
Also, Phrag Sedenii is Phrag longifolium x Phrag schlimii and there is no evident influence from Phrag longifolium in this flower. It is more likely that it is a hybrid along the lines of Phrag Mem. Dick Clements (sargentianum x besseae).


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 19, 2008)

nice deep color


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2008)

Could be an Elizabeth Castle [Mem. Dick Clements x Hanne Popow].


----------

